# A New Project



## Aflyer

Attached are two photos of the pieces of my 561, or possibly 566 billboard whistle. 

When I was a kid this piece survived a fire in our basement when the furnace had a problem and erupted into flames.

I have cleaned and lubed the actual whistle motor, and it works great. The outer housing will get some cleanup, and I will replace the wiring, now that I know the whistle still works.

Now onto to the sanding and painting steps, as shown the paint is blackened, crazed from the heat and we even have some rusty spots to work on LOL. 
I have white paint for the billboard, and today I bought a can of Valspar tropical foliage green. I will let you know if it is anywhere close to a match.

This Billboard originally had the Santa Fe under and steam train above. When completed it will be sporting reproduction FoxMart billboard advertising.

















Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

A light sand-blasting will take care of that!! But be careful, on thin metals it will warp the metal in a matter of seconds.I have that exact accessory. The base can certainly be blasted with a pressurized blaster, but I would use a gravity fed blaster on the other 2 items. The pressurized blaster will create heat whereas the gravity fed blaster will create less heat and SHOULDN'T warp the thinner metal...If you don't have access to a blaster, I would first use a chemical stripper, and then a very fine sanding disc on a dremel.I use 240 grit sanding discs and they do a good job... Nice project.. I have mine hooked up with just power from a spare tranny and a button.I don't use the black wire at all.


----------



## longle

Do you have the lightbulb sockets?


----------



## flyernut

longle said:


> Do you have the lightbulb sockets?


I do on mine...


----------



## Aflyer

Nut,
I wish I had a little sandblaster, but every time I look at them I think of reasons to get the next size bigger and so I still do not have one.

I have done some sanding, started with a used piece of 150, then on to 340 for the base. Then I did the billboard with the 340 and 400 and have a couple coats of white on it. Next will be the housing. I decided not to completely strip them because the cleaning and sanding was enough to feather the edges nicely.

Longle,
This one is not illuminated, I think it is/was a 561 type 1.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

longle said:


> Do you have the lightbulb sockets?


Here's the bottom of mine... They do work... If you're missing them, Radio Shack has ones that are almost the same as the Gilbert ones. The long attachment "arm" is however a little shorter, but they should still work...


----------



## flyernut

These are my 2.. Dark














green base is un-lighted, light green base has 2 lights...


----------



## Aflyer

flyernut said:


> These are my 2.. Dark
> View attachment 115202
> 
> 
> View attachment 115210
> green base is un-lighted, light green base has 2 lights...


Nice photos, the underneath of that first unit is very clean, you can even see the date. Mine didn't fare so well, with all the heat it was subjected to.

I was thinking about adding the lights, I will have to check out our Radio Shack, the one closest to me is gone, but there is another one not too far away. 

Thanks for sharing,
George


----------



## Aflyer

I am happy with how the billboard itself came out, but my Valspar Tropical Foliage green is a little bit light for my taste.

It is not a great match for the original flyer color. Anybody find a good match for this green?? I also have a log loader with major paint lost, and a little rust on it waiting for a rebuild.

I am not a huge fan of repainting these old AF accessories, but when they look this bad, and they are fairly common accessories I am ok with it. 

















Aflyer


----------



## C100

*Paint*



Aflyer said:


> Attached are two photos of the pieces of my 561, or possibly 566 billboard whistle.
> 
> When I was a kid this piece survived a fire in our basement when the furnace had a problem and erupted into flames.
> 
> I have cleaned and lubed the actual whistle motor, and it works great. The outer housing will get some cleanup, and I will replace the wiring, now that I know the whistle still works.
> 
> Now onto to the sanding and painting steps, as shown the paint is blackened, crazed from the heat and we even have some rusty spots to work on LOL.
> I have white paint for the billboard, and today I bought a can of Valspar tropical foliage green. I will let you know if it is anywhere close to a match.
> 
> This Billboard originally had the Santa Fe under and steam train above. When completed it will be sporting reproduction FoxMart billboard advertising.
> 
> View attachment 114906
> 
> 
> View attachment 114914
> 
> 
> Aflyer


I used that Valspar green on some accessories, and I think you will be very pleased. But, I do not care for the aerosol dispenser compared to Krylon or Rustoleum. Krylon Smoke Gray Gloss and Rustoleum Ruddy Brown Primer works great for an AF gray and the Ruddy Brown for the AF Water Tower.


----------



## Aflyer

C100,
I agree the Krylon is far superior to the Valspar, in fact I really don't like the Valspar very much at all. But when I was in the store I thought the color was a pretty close match when I compared it to the base I took into the store with me. But After painting, not so much.

Do you remember which Valspar green you used?

I did use a white rustoleum on the billboard frame and that came out ok.

Thanks for your response,
Aflyer


----------



## C100

*Valspar*

It was the same Valspar Tropical Foliage that used. I am somewhat particular or really very particular when I do something like a rehab, as you. And I was really pleased with the color match, but I can see the color difference in your photos.

Fred


----------



## flyernut

Your green appears to have a little yellow in it.. Maybe a light green pastel would be a better choice?? I'm sure when it stands alone it would be fine, but the difference next to a original probably would be noticeable. Don't forget, primer colors will affect the the finished color...You did a great job!!!!!


----------



## flyernut

Aflyer said:


> Nice photos, the underneath of that first unit is very clean, you can even see the date. Mine didn't fare so well, with all the heat it was subjected to.
> 
> I was thinking about adding the lights, I will have to check out our Radio Shack, the one closest to me is gone, but there is another one not too far away.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> George


If you can't find them, I believe I have 2 spares... Let me know.. Radio Shack cat. # is 2720360


----------



## longle

Aflyer said:


> Longle,
> This one is not illuminated, I think it is/was a 561 type 1.
> 
> Aflyer


OK, well if you do need them I have a spare pair from a parts unit.


----------



## Aflyer

C100 said:


> It was the same Valspar Tropical Foliage that used. I am somewhat particular or really very particular when I do something like a rehab, as you. And I was really pleased with the color match, but I can see the color difference in your photos.
> 
> Fred


Fred,

I think I can live with the color, as long as I quit looking at the original color which I left on the inside of the whistle housing.

I just gave it a final coat, and hope to get it assembled tomorrow. 

George


----------



## Aflyer

flyernut said:


> Your green appears to have a little yellow in it.. Maybe a light green pastel would be a better choice?? I'm sure when it stands alone it would be fine, but the difference next to a original probably would be noticeable. Don't forget, primer colors will affect the the finished color...You did a great job!!!!!


Nut,
Thanks for the kind words, I had used a dark grey primer hoping to darken the color, but it is going to have to be good. I agree it is a bit light or yellow as you said.

As C100 stated above it will be ok on its own, and not right close to something that has the original color on it.

Maybe I will try a flat black base coat, on the next project to see what affect that has. I am thinking I want to get strutted on the log loader soon.

Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer

longle said:


> OK, well if you do need them I have a spare pair from a parts unit.


Longle,
if you have a spare set you would like to part with I appreciate it.

How much would you like for them?

Aflyer


----------



## longle

PM me your address and they're yours.

Larry


----------



## Aflyer

longle said:


> PM me your address and they're yours.
> 
> Larry


Larry,
Thank you very much, I hope I can repay the favor some day. Address has been sent via PM.
George


----------



## flyernut

longle said:


> PM me your address and they're yours.
> 
> Larry


Nice play on your part!!!! We have some great guys here....


----------



## longle

OK, great, I'll mail it out to you Monday.

Larry


----------



## Aflyer

flyernut said:


> Nice play on your part!!!! We have some great guys here....


Nut,
You are right, we really do have some great folks on this forum, and I hope everyone appreciates the restoration and repair work that you do for people.

Longle,
Thanks again for the light sockets, please post up when ever you are looking for something.

Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer

longle said:


> OK, great, I'll mail it out to you Monday.
> 
> Larry


Thank you Larry,
George


----------



## longle

The package went out in the mail today, should be there before the weekend.

Larry


----------



## Aflyer

Longle,
Thank you very much, I really appreciate your sending me those lights. I have put the whistle together and have it on our Club layout in Kannapolis NC. If anyone is in the area stop by, and run some trains with us.

Here is a link to a YouTube Video of our club Christmas layout, watch carefully and you will see the rebuilt Billboard Whistle.

https://youtu.be/hYTtzmPVD_M

Thanks for viewing,
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer

longle said:


> The package went out in the mail today, should be there before the weekend.
> 
> Larry


Larry,
I got the lighted billboard base in todays mail. Thank you very much, I will start to work on adding lights to my billboard this weekend. I need to decide if I am going to move the lights or refinish your base to match my repaint, lol.

If you check out the YouTube Video you can see the billboard pre lighting update at the 12 second and the 2 minute 26 second mark.

Thank you again,
George


----------



## longle

Glad to help. I did see the billboard on the video. Looks good.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

May be too late, but you might try Krylon #2927 Fern Helecho for the green base color...otherwise the restoration looks great so far....


----------



## Aflyer

Don,
It is too late for this one, but I want to do an old 751 log loader over. I bought it at a great price, but the paint is really flaking off it badly. It works pretty darn well, and deserves a new paint job. This one is too far gone to call Patina, LOL.

This color I used is not bad looking at all by itself, but it is several shades lighter than the Gilbert green. I will try to locate that Krylon #2927 Fern Helecho. I really like using the Krylon, it is great paint. 

Thanks for the tip,
Aflyer


----------



## longle

I wanted to post a pic of my billboard but it was under the tree at the time so here it is now. It's a 577. It came with a really dirty circus sign in it so I made my own Willys Aero sign (I have a Willys military jeep, hence the connection). One of these days I'm going to take it apart and clean it up a bit.


----------



## Aflyer

Larry,
That is a very cool looking sign, and I like the Willys connection part of your post. 

I think the whole billboard looks great as it is, I would just give it a little auto polish and see how that comes out. Saving original paint is always my preference. 

The one I repainted was just really too far gone to avoid repainting. 

Aflyer


----------

